# Where does evereybody get snails?!?!?!



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello people, Saphira here. 
WHERE do you all get your snails? I have seen some mystery snails at petsmart, but that's it. where do you guys find your ramshorn/apple snails? do you buy them, or are they just hanging out on the plants from the pet stores? I want to get some locally for free/cheap/on plants to put with my bettas or in my tropical community.

Thank you, ~Saphira


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my mystery snail at petsmart... but he/she died so.... I'm staying away from snails, besides, shrimpies are more fun xD


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Sometimes people on here will sell them. I remember seeing one such thread in the classifieds. You could check it out :3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I get mystery snails at petsmart, I've found nerites at petco, never seen ramshorns or apple but those stores will usually give you pond snails because they're seen as pests.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I am getting over run by a ramshorn invasion. I pulled out about 50 yesterday and today i can see I need to pull out about 50 more at least. Gladly give away to anyone near me lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pond snails from plants and Assassins from Petco.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Small snails when buying plants. Grrrrr I hate them but I now can't waste alll my money trying to get rid of them.

I got my assassins free from a different tropical fish site


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

from what i have been told, mystery and apple snails are one and the same! if there is a difference in them, please tell me. If you get a mystery, than expect it to grow about the size of a baseball or softball, depending on tempreture. They get BIG in warmer water, mine are bigger than a golf ball and were sold as mystery/apple snails at a local store.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The family run Lfs has a a lot of different snails, everything but Mts, pond, and assassin.
But I got all mine from aquabid. You can generally get a bunch of them for like 3 bucks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am hoping for more pond snails.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

They are indeed both part of the same family but just a different species. The family known as apple snails are ampullariidae and include several species: lanistes, pila, marisa, and pomacea. The last of which the is the species in which the "mystery snail" belongs to, pomacea bridgesii for those who care.

Edit: Sorry for all the technical terms but I just love research and tend to go overboard.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I spend most of my school time reading.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Trapdoor snails - took out of a lake and then they reproduced.
rabbit snails - got from a member on here
Nerite - got off ebay

Petco sometimes has apple snails but its like once every 6 months


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wild snails should be quarintined for a month. They usually carry Parasites.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

All the petsmarts here have mystery snails and nothing else. But our petsupermarket has nerite snails which I'm thinking of getting one soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You might have to supplement food and if I remeber right they need 5 gallons.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will either have it in my divided 5 or my new 5 gallon hexagon, and I will be getting some algea wafers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would go withe the Hexogons since its not divided.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay dokie. Thanks choclate.  how do I introduce the snail to the tank?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Ask at your local PetSmart or PetCo if they have any Pond Snails or Ramshorn Snails. If they sell live plants in a tank they probably have them. They are free, as they are considered pests. I saw two Ramshorns at my PetSmart today in with the mondo grass. I wanted them really bad, but I have no where to put them. :-(


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I breed my own. =) I've got red rams that started when I got an adult brown from a LFS. I get my apple snail breeding stock from a different LFS, and trade in babies for fish, more snails, or food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am trying to breed snails to feed my Assassins.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

emeraldmaster said:


> from what i have been told, mystery and apple snails are one and the same! if there is a difference in them, please tell me. If you get a mystery, than expect it to grow about the size of a baseball or softball, depending on tempreture. They get BIG in warmer water, mine are bigger than a golf ball and were sold as mystery/apple snails at a local store.


Mystery Snails are a TYPE of Apple Snail. Kind of like a Dashound is a type of dog, but there are different types with different adult sizes, like the difference between Yorkies and Great Danes. :-D

Also, got my 3 mystery snails from petsmart. A blue, black, and ivory. Such pretty little things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Bluewind said:


> Also, got my 3 mystery snails from petsmart. A blue, black, and ivory. Such pretty little things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I want a blue and an ivory, right now I have a gold and OH MY is he stunning. I wouldn't trade him for the world, love him as much as my fish. He has suck a beautiful bright clean shade on him. The others were sort of gunky but he stood out in the crowd and has quite the personality.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Petsmart/Petco do sell apple snails under the name mystery snail. They sell a lot of snails as mystery snails. I have found apple and zebra nerites at both chains. Aquabid.com is a great place for snails. azgardens.com also sell Nerites that are acclimated for freshwater. Aquabid is a better choice for small numbers and cheaper shipping cost though.


----------



## MemawsFish (Nov 10, 2012)

Striking betta btw. I'm not familiar with the ramshorn (?) snails you mentioned. I purchased 2 gold and 3 black mystery snails at Petco. In doing some reading, I'm wondering if they are the same as apple snails??? I thought of getting a coiuple of apple snails until I read they have voracious appetites and like to eat live plants.... Do you know if this is true? I'm also looking for smaller snails that will reproduce (my fish will like to eat them) but won't eat my plants. Can you make any recommendations?


----------



## MemawsFish (Nov 10, 2012)

I read somewhere that apple snails and mystery snails are the same as well. i also read that they have voracious appetites and will quickly eat your live plants. Do you know if that is correct?


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a black mystery snail from Petsmart.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Mystery snails will only eat your plants if they are starving, otherwise the only eat the dead part of plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Assassins eat flakes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We got our original pond snails from a local lake. they're just about everywhere!

We have Ramshorns, mystery snails, a horned nerite, and Malaysian trumpets that we got from our local privately owned fish store. These are the feeder colony for my assassin.

I pulled my trapdoor out of the same lake that we got our ponds from.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*whispers* I took 2 out of a lake and ended up with like 50. 

2 rabbit snails I got from a member on here, the tiger nerite I got off ebay when I ordered my plecos and the Japanese Trapdoor snails - I took from a local lake. 1 black mystery snail I got from petco which was NOT ht eone I wanted. I wanted an ivory colored one because I had dark blue substrate but the idiot said all snails are the same so take this one. i was NOT a happy customer with his attitude


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would've talked to his manager! just because I'm a demanding meanie face! lol


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

I see them at Petco.... and when I am out on my boat...
Pebble Island is calling my name!


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

I might get some snails tonight. I don't know, all I know is that I will be visiting Petco in hopes of getting my $15 back for poor little Meow who passed this morning from not eating for like ever.
I am going to get one snail and one beta fish


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I haven't seen snails at petco in forever..not alot of fish either.


----------

